# Tapping Out Single Bevel Knives



## YG420 (Feb 15, 2021)

The edge on the ura side towards the tip of my Nigara sakimaru wasnt touching the stones, so a burr would just form on the ura side and the edge would just be a crumbly mess. I then manned up and tried tapping it out like they do on kanna planes and it worked really well and the knife tip didnt break off lol. I was hesitating at first because kanna planes seem to have much more soft iron than single bev knives. I wish I wouldve tried this method on my kato yanagiba that was all bent and twisted all over the place but oh well. Anways just wondering if anyone has done this before on knives?


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 16, 2021)

I've done it once. Luckily it was bent the same way as yours. Not sure how I'd accomplish it if was bent the other direction.


----------



## YG420 (Feb 16, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> I've done it once. Luckily it was bent the same way as yours. Not sure how I'd accomplish it if was bent the other direction.


Was it a yanagiba?


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 16, 2021)

YG420 said:


> Was it a yanagiba?


Yes. The tip was curved up when placed on the Ura.


----------



## RDalman (Feb 17, 2021)

Awesome to see more try straighten their laminated knives! I just want to add a detail to this subject. If we exclude possible existence of absolute perfection regarding a truly level, dead flat, ura side: *this is the kind of bend you might want to have *on your single bevel, but ofc, very close to straight ideally. Bend in the opposite way will mean you cant sharpen spots on the ura side and if you try you will alter your knives profile quickly. So a light light lift on the tip section in sharpening would be ok to do I would say.


----------

